# Hawaii 25-Foot Shark Attacks Woman with 15-inch Wide Bite Wound, Aug. 2013



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 3, 2013)

Heard about this on a local TV news report this evening. 

I may not believe it was really that long until I see a photo of it, but she's very blessed she's alive & survived the giant shark attack. 



Video Time:  30-seconds 





http://www.abc57.com/news/national-world/Woman-attacked-by-shark-in-Hawaii-218073911.html 

Woman attacked by shark in Hawaii 

Aug 2, 2013 



> "The doctor in the ER says according to the bites and where they are, it *probably was about a 25-foot shark*. That was his guess."




Video Time:  45-second 

<script src="http://player.bimvid.com/v2/vps/wbnd/84355c29bb8f6ded42159e8ac77fca1a3c7ec315/ref=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5hYmM1Ny5jb20vbmV3cy9uYXRpb25hbC13b3JsZC9Xb21hbi1hdHRhY2tlZC1ieS1zaGFyay1pbi1IYXdhaWktMjE4MDczOTExLmh0bWw"></script>


Video Time:  1:05





http://www.khon2.com/2013/08/01/calif-woman-recovers-after-shark-attack-on-maui/ 

Calif. woman recovers after shark attack on Maui

Thursday, August 1, 2013 



> The *bite left a 15-inch wound* from the middle of her spine to her neck. She also suffered injuries to her chin and both hands.
> 
> Cashman underwent emergency surgery. She says the ER doctor told her based on her injuries, this was a huge animal.
> 
> “He thinks according to the bites and where they are and what they look like, it was *probably about a 25-foot shark*. That was his guess,” Cashman said.




Video Time:  2: 38 

 

Published on Aug 2, 2013

A visitor from California is recovering at Maui Memorial Medical Center after being bitten by a large shark Wednesday morning in Wailea. The attack comes less than a month after a massive shark was spotted and photographed in the same area. 



http://mauinow.com/2013/08/01/first-photos-shark-attack-vicitim-recovering-on-maui/ 

FIRST PHOTOS: Shark Attack Survivor Recovering on Maui

August 1st, 2013 



> Evonne Cashman, who was bitten by what *doctors estimate was a 20 to 25-foot shark*.




Video Time:  6:35 



















http://now.msn.com/evvone-cashman-survives-bite-from-25-foot-shark-while-swimming-in-hawaii 

Giant shark samples woman in Hawaii, gets finicky (lucky for her)

8 hrs ago 



> It's a *15-inch gash* stretching from the middle of her spine to her neck, courtesy of a *shark estimated to be 25 feet long*.










http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013...ves-shark-attack-in-hawaii-and-lives-to-tell/ 

Cerritos Woman Survives Shark Attack In Hawaii

August 1, 2013



> Evonne Cashman was *bitten around the head and face by a 25-foot shark*. Cashman said she believed she was going to die.





> Doctors said her most serious injury is a *15-inch gash from the middle of her back to her chin*.





http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-shark-attack-week-bite-20130802,0,7359618.story 

2 shark attacks this week in Hawaii; one victim was Cerritos woman 

August 2, 2013 



> She received a *15-inch wound from the middle of her spine to her neck*. She was also injured on her chin and both hands. She underwent surgery and said afterward that a doctor said the shark was huge.
> 
> "He thinks according to the bites and where they are and what they look like, it was *probably about a 25-foot shark*. That was his guess,” Cashman said.


----------

